# Forgetful during separation and divorce



## NotTraveling (Jul 20, 2011)

During my separation and even now, I was officially divorced monday, I've noticed myself being very forgetful. Words don't come to me so easily and I miss details at work. I'm much less mindful than I use to be. I'll forget my keys, forget to lock my door. Little things like this. I'm wondering if this is also true for any of you. Is this common during very high stress times? Does it get better as I get better? I use to consider myself quite sharp, now I see myself as sort of a forgetful klutz.

Thanks!


----------



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

I find myself dealing with the same things...small things, its just another thing driving me crazy at this point.


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, same here. Its because either consciously or subconsciously, you are preoccupied with your breakup (same holds for any other stressful event), and the little stuff drops right to the bottom of the mental priority chain....hence why you have an increased likelihood of forgetting it.

Personally, I never forget to lock my door though - that's _always_ been high on the list for me!!


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm definitely less productive at work. All of this consumes me. And, yet, for all the time I spend thinking and learning and acting differently, none of it is changing my situation.

I feel a little more unmotivated at home too.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Divorce and separation are extreme stressors. It's probably worse than having your spouse die. Who would expect a new widow or widower to function at peak levels? Give yourself a little consideration.


----------



## light rain (Mar 1, 2012)

Man I can relate to this, I have the same forgetfulness, and less productivity, a I can't hear way my STBXW. I thought I was just getting older. 

I had always joked in my mind that my wife sucks the life out of me. Now I know it to be true

Now let's hope this subsides after the cause is gone.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm sure stress drives a lot of it. There's quite possibly also a depression component to it.


----------



## NotTraveling (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I guess I'm glad it's a stress induced issue and not something else. I do have a lot going on right now, other than my recent divorce. Hopefully things will calm down for me soon. Until then I'll just continue to cope the best I can. Thanks for all of your responses.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I find my stbxw is the one who forgets everything. Late, wrong times etc etc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

